# Best Corks In the UK



## Harbrook (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi.... 

Please can any of the UK guys, recommend some good corks.. I plan to keep my wine for as long as possible so need a good closure... 
Seems like Natural corks are easy to get over the pond, But i'm having problems finding anything that looks like a quality product...
Anyone found a good place to order from in small quantities?


----------



## Johnd (Jan 25, 2017)

Harbrook said:


> Hi....
> 
> Please can any of the UK guys, recommend some good corks.. I plan to keep my wine for as long as possible so need a good closure...
> Seems like Natural corks are easy to get over the pond, But i'm having problems finding anything that looks like a quality product...
> Anyone found a good place to order from in small quantities?



Try this site:

http://www.corkstore.co.uk/wine-corks-37-c.asp


----------



## Harbrook (Jan 25, 2017)

Johnd said:


> Try this site:
> 
> http://www.corkstore.co.uk/wine-corks-37-c.asp



Only problem about this place is the £10 delivery charge... it doubles the cost of the corks.. 

what corks would you use grade wise? I'm considering the 1+1 as they seems good value and a good consistant closure...


----------



## Johnd (Jan 25, 2017)

Harbrook said:


> Only problem about this place is the £10 delivery charge... it doubles the cost of the corks..
> 
> what corks would you use grade wise? I'm considering the 1+1 as they seems good value and a good consistant closure...



Personally, I use high quality corks from Lafite Cork, somewhere around 40 cents each. Lots of folks here use the 1+1 corks very successfully. 

Sorry, I can't help you with the shipping, but unless you are close enough to drive, or order in greater quantities, you may need to bite the bullet. I was just trying to help you find what you were looking for, a quality product in the U.K.


----------

